# regrading a yard



## francesbern (Sep 8, 2011)

can I regrade the part of a small side yard which gets standing water after every rainfall by adding top soil to that section?


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

francesbern said:


> can I regrade the part of a small side yard which gets standing water after every rainfall by adding top soil to that section?


You need to give us more information. That said, the general answer to your question is "yes." You do, however, need to make sure that your grading moves water AWAY from the house. You also need to control erosion, which is done with grass. If you can seed grass, water it daily, and get a good stand going quickly, then do that. If you're not sure you can do that, lay sod over the bare dirt, water it, and get it rooted in.


Good luck!


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

francesbern said:


> can I regrade the part of a small side yard which gets standing water after every rainfall by adding top soil to that section?


Ayuh,... Water flows Downhill....
It's comin' from uphill, 'n ya gotta find it somewhere, Downhill to run away...


----------



## francesbern (Sep 8, 2011)

Do not understand the advice. This is a level piece of land. There is no uphill or downhill. The oddity is that one half of it does not absorb the water at the same rate as the other half. Hence, my question.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

francesbern said:


> Do not understand the advice. This is a level piece of land. There is no uphill or downhill. The oddity is that one half of it does not absorb the water at the same rate as the other half. Hence, my question.


Level land is rarely dead nuts Level...

if ya raise the wet spot an inch,...
It'll be an inch higher, 'n the water will flow elsewhere...


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

francesbern said:


> Do not understand the advice. This is a level piece of land. There is no uphill or downhill. The oddity is that one half of it does not absorb the water at the same rate as the other half. Hence, my question.


Where are you located, and what kind of soil do you have in your yard?

Your yard is probably not as flat as you think it is, and is probably "pooling" in a low spot. 


Other than that, I guess I'm unsure what you're saying and asking.


----------

